# We get ESPN Classics back



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Disney, DISH Settle Carriage Dispute 

Disney and EchoStar reached a comprehensive multi-year agreement that ensures carriage of ABC Family and ESPN Classic on EchoStar's DISH Network, the companies announced late Thursday. 

The agreement ends pending litigation between the companies concerning carriage of ABC Family. The deal provides for the long-term carriage of ABC Family and calls for EchoStar to restore ESPN Classic to its prior level of service on DISH Network by mid-April. 

Details of the agreement were not disclosed. 

Along with settlement of the carriage matter, EchoStar and ABC have settled their dispute over the Satellite Home Viewer Act and distant network channel transmission. That litigation, pending in Federal Court in Florida, will be dismissed between EchoStar and ABC, the companies said. 

Earlier this week, EchoStar said it would challenge the distant networks rule, which prohibits delivery of local channels to viewers outside of their origination, at the Supreme Court. 

Sky Report (used with permission)


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Good news I suppose.


----------

